# Venues to sell novelty tees



## silverbolt (Aug 11, 2005)

A while back many of you gave me great suggestions to improve my website. I have since done that, and love how it turned out. That being said, I used to offer novelty tees on there, whereas, now it is strictly custom. I have a ton of t-shirts still (funny lines, ect.). I still want to get them out there to the public, but I don't want to pay for another site (since my time-commitment is to my custom site), and I don't want to spend a lot of time marketing them (again b/c of my custom site). In the last year or two I have heard of sites (like Ebay) where you can sell your product, but where you don't have to seek out customers (because they already have a rich client pool). Of course I would really like to keep the majority of the money ( I do know about Cafepress, spreadshirt, ect as options). Finally here is the questions: What other site do you guys know of where I can sell my product (know of Ebay again) and keep the majority of the money? Any other options you can think of to help would be great! To all our success,
Desi


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Etsy :: Your place to buy and sell all things handmade is one.


----------



## TORACHI (Mar 25, 2008)

Ebay has many sites aroud the world. If you have a good site translation service (do a google or yahoo search) you could possibly be selling shirts to people that would love to have a custom shirt from America.
Good luck


----------

